# Trestles



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

Okay, I am progressing (pictures will come later, in a few days). I am where I need to start planning for my many trestles. As I have looked at things, I am finding that in most cases the timbers used in a trestle are similar in size to the ties on the track.

Is this true?

I have cut a few strips of both pine and alder. (Try cutting these with accuracy on a full size contractor's table saw and keep all your fingers!) These are .075" square or roughly the same size as the ties on my flex track. These seem REAL SMALL. I need these to be able to support the bridge. I also want them to look as real as possible. 

What have people found that works, what does NOT work? Any advise is welcome.

I am looking for plans or scaled drawings of trestles for N scale. Does anyone know where I can find some?

Thanks for all the help and support...so far. I have less than 2 months to have the track running. I may, no I WILL need more help for everyone here as time goes by. I can add the scenery later.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A railroad tie is small for a trestle. Actual size is 12 by 12. In O sale that's 1/4 inch in HO that's 1/8th.

For plans just look at a few pictures and kits. Imagine three poles the outer two lean in and three cross supports. Then line a bunch up and cross support those. That's the basics. Maybe the guys will have a good link for you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a kit?
Scroll down on this link there's two there then click on them to see.

I will look some more.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/jv_models_n_scale_model_train_.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This one might help you a little.


http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/amr/chapter10.htm


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a source that has pretty good pricing!

http://kapplerusa.com/y2k/kp-main.htm


----------



## kcjeepn (Oct 16, 2010)

Some good info. I am getting ready to make something like these and pictures help me out. Visual person and I think I am gaining enough knowledge to start soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like elsimon forgot about his question. Never answered?

One member here will custom make you one. I'm sorry forgot his name here and got to hit the sack right now.

If he see this he will answer. I think it was David Stock something.
He's got a thread about his work.


Edit,

I did a quick search and couldn't find him. He should have posted in product promotion but I guess he posted else where.

Edit again hes on now.:laugh:

David Stockwell nice work check it out.:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=73

Goodnight.


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I attribute it to old age and too many things going on. I actually got his post on another thread I thought I was in when I posted here....I think. I need to stop and read what I am doing.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

ElSimon, I plan to build a trestle soon, myself. Before reading further, keep in mind I've never built one: anything you read beyond this point may be bad advice. *L* With that said, I plan to build a jig a la' this site, for which I am grateful to acknowledge Mr. Tom Fassett's generosity: http://www.trainweb.org/tomfassett/models/trestle01/

Second, a suggestion. Model railroading has those we call rivet-counters, who strive for total accuracy in scale and reproduction. I respect what they do and the effort it takes. I also recognize there is room for artistic license: exact reproduction doesn't always look quite right. Mr. Fassett suggests a size of wood for the beams, as well. Personally, I went to Hobby Lobby and found some long hardwood square dowels and sorted thru till I found what looked right, to me. I don't care if it's really to scale or not: I just want it to look like a real trestle.


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

David builds INCREDIBLE bridges! He has a true talent I can only dream of.

I have 2 of my 7 bridges built I need to add some detail and then stain them. They are simple, rustic but sturdy and functional.

Another one will be simple in that it will be a series of granite arches.

The next will resemble sandstone arches. My son actually suggested using real red sandstone from southern Utah. I won't, the weight is too much and it will become too fragile.

The next bridge will be a series of wooden trestles. I will take some ideas from David's masterpieces and incorporate some of my own ideas.

The last two will be an over/under set of steel girder bridges. I got this idea while traveling back roads last month. This is the one I am most confused about. I am looking for ideas on how to make the steel beams and other metal pieces. I have searched a little on the internet for sources. I want them to look realistic but need them to have the strength too.

Does anyone have any ideas on these last bridges or materials?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We were just talking about "Plastruct" extruded styrene on another thread. Might be something to consider. Comes in lots of various shapes / sizes:

http://www.plastruct.com/

Check with local hobby shop.

TJ


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

That looks like it will be too much fun. I will download the catalogue and then drool!


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*another source for trestle information*

another source for trestle information and kits etc - they also sell templates

http://www.blackbearcc.com/

Have fun I am not to that point yet


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*trestles*

Hi ElSimon,
I responded to your first thread about steel bridges but nobody else did, and neither did you so I let it drop!!hwell:
Then I saw this one on trestles and noticed that this is where all the action is so I figured I would get involved too!!!
I saw some pictures of wood type bridges posted by BigEd and almost fainted I had a hard time believing that they could have put wood bridges together with rope!!! BigEd did they actually do that on some of their first wooden bridges
Anyway I saw that you had seen my album, so that should give you ideas on construction. I have always kept away from steel type bridges because I felt that working with plastruct did not lend itself to shaking, and nervous hands hwell:and any small errors would be very obvious!! So That's why I stay with the timber bridges

Dave


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

David,

You do beautiful work! I am impressed. I hadn't given steel bridges much serious thought until I got the main landforms painted and I realized I had the perfect setup for one. It reminded me of some of the backroads I have been on in southern Utah and northern Arizona. I also happen to be camping in area a few weeks ago when oout of the blue I heard a train whistle and looked up to see an Amtrak crossing the river on a steel bridge. It was a sign! I needed to figure out how to add one to my layout. Now I am where I need to start looking more at this. I am going to look more closely at Plastruct and see what I can figure out. Are there any other supliers out there for this type of product?

Thanks,
Darrell (El Simon)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ElSim,

Another option could be to fab the bridge out of real metal extrusions ... flat bar, L-angles, C-channel, etc. Most hobby shops would have a selection in brass and steel. Brass would work well with soldered joints. More challenging than glued joints with wood or Plastruct, obviously, but could yield a fabulous look.

TJ


----------

